# posted before but not forgotten



## preditor (Feb 22, 2005)

i havent ask in a while but i still would like to see everyone post their picture in their profile so we can see who we are sharing stories with when i can see the person posting the pics and stories it makes me feel like i know the people im talkiong with its like having friends all over the world Thanks in advance i look foward to "SEEING" you all soon.   
                Preditor[8D]


----------



## Roger Lightsey (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree, seeing the person ur taliking to makes u feel like you know them, ill try putting a pic. of me in my profile


----------



## preditor (Feb 22, 2005)

you can also post your home town too maybe some of us are close enough to dig together you never know
 Preditor


----------



## Roger Lightsey (Feb 22, 2005)

great idea preditor.


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 23, 2005)

OK OK...you asked for it....[]


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey preditor. Great idea, I think? Is Ellenboro, NC anywhere close to Charlotte? I live in a rural area just north of there. Lots of old farms around here...


----------



## preditor (Feb 23, 2005)

im about 1 hr 30 min  above charlotte  probably half way between charlotte and ashville

 Preditor


----------



## IRISH (Feb 24, 2005)

It is a great idea to put both a photo and town I think,  unfortunatly my photos won't load for some odd reason [] I will try to fix it and you can all see what a mad Aussie digger looks like [] .


----------



## bearswede (Feb 24, 2005)

Irish...

 I can't believe you're still having trouble putting your mug up there in the rogues' gallery... How long have you been a member? How many posts do you have? (who's counting?)

 Even I managed to post my pic (with granddaughter Isabel)...

 Ron


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2005)

It WAS there but one day I looked to update my profile and it had gone,  it has not let me load a profile photo since [] .
 I'll give it another bash tomorrow [] .


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Irish, I'm having the same problem with posting a pic on the profile page but no where else in the forums. Let us know if and HOW if you get it to work. Thanks


----------



## ashott (Mar 4, 2005)

I have to say I am having the same issues as IRISH can't get it to load HELP!!!!! anyone?


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 12, 2005)

My photo keeps saying error saving to disk when I try to upload...(I have similar problems with mirrors but I wont get into that).  Maybe I'm too ugly for the server to handle[].
 Ill try some more later or I'll just post my mug here.
 BOB


----------



## ashott (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok as bad as it looks it is there now. It is at my daughter's 2nd birthday party......The 2 smaller children in the picture are mine.....


----------

